# Mike Conley Jr.



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

What is the deal with Mike Conley Jr.? Why hasn't he signed with Memphis yet? It's not like a rookie contract is rocket science. Is there a back story out of Memphis on why they haven't signed him yet? Did he sign a waiver to play in Summer League? What is going on with him signing his contract?


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

Im not sure, but i guess they want to use their remaining cap space before signing him


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

HOWIE said:


> What is the deal with Mike Conley Jr.? Why hasn't he signed with Memphis yet? It's not like a rookie contract is rocket science. Is there a back story out of Memphis on why they haven't signed him yet? Did he sign a waiver to play in Summer League? What is going on with him signing his contract?


I forgot where cap holds come into play as far as unsigned first-rounders are concerned, but I expect he'll be signed after we've exhausted our cap space.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Rawse said:


> I forgot where cap holds come into play as far as unsigned first-rounders are concerned, but I expect he'll be signed after we've exhausted our cap space.


So do you think that there is a trade in the mist for Memphis and they need a couple of million to make it work? Most rookies have signed and I was just wondering what the hold up was for Conley. It would make sesnse that they don't want to add him to the current cap space if they have a deal in the works. Are there rumors floating about Memphis that I have missed? I know they just signed Darko, are they going to move Gasol or Miller?


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

I don't get the hold up either. Gasol might be getting moved, but course that MIGHT has been a thought for a couple years now.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Makes sense to me, they want to spend a bit more of their cap space before they sign him.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Unsigned Rookies count against the cap.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

GregOden said:


> Makes sense to me, they want to spend a bit more of their cap space before they sign him.


How much cap does Memphis have to spend and what are they looking to get in FA?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

HOWIE said:


> How much cap does Memphis have to spend and what are they looking to get in FA?


Currently, about $3 million and they're looking to add a three-point shooter.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Rawse said:


> Currently, about $3 million and they're looking to add a three-point shooter.


I was thinking that they would be wanting to get a player that could get up and down the court, doesn't Memphis have enough long ragne players? Is there a target player that they are looking for out there in rumor land?

Would they consider a player like Martell Webster? I am not sure what his trade value would be on the open market, but would a player like that work, I don't think that there is a huge amount of three point players out there for 3 million a year, good ones that it.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

HOWIE said:


> I was thinking that they would be wanting to get a player that could get up and down the court, doesn't Memphis have enough long ragne players? Is there a target player that they are looking for out there in rumor land?


Outside of Mike Miller, there are no reliable three-point shooters on the roster. Damon Stoudamire and Brian Cardinal have too many injury concerns to be counted on as every day players - both are almost crippled. Rudy Gay has some range, but he's streaky at this point in his career. Kinsey is known more for his mid-range game. Lowry and Conley Jr. aren't long-bombers.

A big rumor has been Navarro, and the moves made recently (Stevenson signing for most of the MLE, Alexander Johnson's release creating that much more cap room) are giving Grizz fans some hope for that. But...it's a rumor for now.



> Would they consider a player like Martell Webster? I am not sure what his trade value would be on the open market, but would a player like that work, I don't think that there is a huge amount of three point players out there for 3 million a year, good ones that it.


I'm sure the franchise would have some use for Webster, but as always, it would depend on the price. If the price is Conley Jr., then certainly not.

If we're talking players from the 06-07 Blazers roster, Udoka seems a more-likely acquisition, given Memphis' defensive woes.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Rawse said:


> Outside of Mike Miller, there are no reliable three-point shooters on the roster. Damon Stoudamire and Brian Cardinal have too many injury concerns to be counted on as every day players - both are almost crippled. Rudy Gay has some range, but he's streaky at this point in his career. Kinsey is known more for his mid-range game. Lowry and Conley Jr. aren't long-bombers.
> 
> A big rumor has been Navarro, and the moves made recently (Stevenson signing for most of the MLE, Alexander Johnson's release creating that much more cap room) are giving Grizz fans some hope for that. But...it's a rumor for now.
> 
> ...


It sounds like Ime is going to the Spurs, rumored deal is 3 year deal at 3 million per year. If I was Ime I would take it and run, he may never see that kind of money again. He was a feel good story in Portland last year. Hometown kid finally making it. I'm sure that he'll be missed, but Portland is really pushing for the caproom in 09.

I don't think that Memphis would let Conley go for just Webster, I think it would have to be a much bigger package deal. I know that Memphis is going to be a running team with Coach "I", not sure if Webster fits that mold. Now Sergio might fit that mold, but again, it would have to be a much larger deal to make it workout for both parties.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Matt Barnes? Miami & Golden state may make a Pietrus for Posey swap, and they still have Harrington & SJax. He doesn't seem to be that far off.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Iavaroni impressed with Conley quickness:

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/47373/20070729/conleys_quickness_astounds/


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm pretty sure there gonna sign him and stuff....Hoopshype and other resources I've read have said Grizzlies are just in love with Conley....


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

ChadWick said:


> I'm pretty sure there gonna sign him and stuff....Hoopshype and other resources I've read have said Grizzlies are just in love with Conley....


I would hope they would be in love with him if they drafted him.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Conley has been signed now and this probably means that there won't be other significant moves.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DNT00hIXjLs"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DNT00hIXjLs" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Some mad skills ...


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

LOL WOW GregOden, if you honestly feel what is in your sig about hip hop... you are not a real hip hop head lol w0w


----------



## veve130 (Aug 29, 2007)

croco said:


> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DNT00hIXjLs"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DNT00hIXjLs" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
> 
> Some mad skills ...


wow ball control


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

croco said:


> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DNT00hIXjLs"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DNT00hIXjLs" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
> 
> Some mad skills ...


wow look at him jiggle those balls 

amazing


----------

